# Been a while



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Soooooo its been a goood while since i have been on here & thought i would let my old friends know how life is......last year i went back packing across the states as my marriage is over. We are still sharing the house, but live seperate lives & i am dating again. The kids have sided with mom & think i should just walk & give her the house......yeah right sorry not happening!!!! I suggested we sell the house & both walk away with enough dosh to buy a place each with no mortgage......nope she wants to take on a mortgage of nearly a 100k at nearly 60 & wont budge.
So although we dont argue or rarely have contact....i have to sit back & listen to the hate & lies that is slowly spreading out & after my states tour i did tell my ex.....i am actively seeking a partner, but would never bring a lady back to the house out of respect. So i have met Nikki a real lovely lady & she is my soul mate & makes me feel all warm & fuzzy inside.
My little probs & happiness Gazz


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Gazzer, Here's hoping the future turns out better for you. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Gazzer, Here's hoping the future turns out better for you. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> Hoggy.


Thanks Hoggy, hope life is good with you.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Gary,
Good to hear from you. I'm still waiting for you to pick up that bizarre thread about the borrowers etc. I miss that. Glad you are still with us. Are you sticking around? Hope things work out for you.
Cheers,
John
P.S. You got a mention in Audi Driver magazine.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Great to hear from you Gaz, hope it all works out for you.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Gazzer, Here's hoping the future turns out better for you. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> ...


Hi Gazzer, Yes all fine, been there & have 2 Tee shirts, you'll be fine as well.
Hoggy.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Even your Leah? Surprised.


----------



## Graham H (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi Gazzer been there done all that , if your new lady works out as good as mine you will be OK , GOOD LUCK Graham H :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Gary,

It's brilliant to hear from you again! I bet that US back-packing trip has done some great healing for you in many ways and I'm glad that life looks very much up for you again 

But then there are the spuds, the spuds. What are you going to do about the spuds? :roll:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Woohoo! Good to hear you're still about and out 'n' about Gazza, and life is treating you reasonably well 

I've been a bit dormant myself with family things, but you've tempted me to post for the first time in a long while - so welcome back chap!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And welcome back to you too, Martin


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Well, it's good to be back Dani, although I'll probably only be dipping in and out occasionally.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Good to hear your still knocking about mate, sorry to hear of your problems but looks like your back on the up


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

haha......well the old chocolate Tpot finally failed so i had to revert to buying titanium plate 12" thick and drill .5 mm holes in it to use as a T strainer.....jees thats hard work using a rubber band of my sisters wooden leg and a bent tooth pick.
yep im all fine & dandy, tho i must admit a tad boring these days as i no longer smoke or drink heck heck heckaty heck. glad all is ok peeps........john what borrowers thread m8? do tell wooop


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> haha......well the old chocolate Tpot finally failed so i had to revert to buying titanium plate 12" thick and drill .5 mm holes in it to use as a T strainer.....jees thats hard work using a rubber band of my sisters wooden leg and a bent tooth pick.
> yep im all fine & dandy, tho i must admit a tad boring these days as i no longer smoke or drink heck heck heckaty heck. glad all is ok peeps........john what borrowers thread m8? do tell wooop


Hi Gazzer, welcome back after almost 2 years.
Hoggy.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Shet, that's a real surprise - most of us thought you were gay.. :lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Great to hear from you after such a long time.


----------

